# How to move a shed or build Stonehenge video



## devonwoody (3 Sep 2013)

Super video on how a chappie thinks Stonehenge was constructed, but could give many ideas this modern age on even moving your shed.
So I thought jigs was a good place to put the link.

http://www.wimp.com/buildingstonehenge/


----------



## wizard (3 Sep 2013)

Brilliant =D>


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Sep 2013)

+1 -


----------



## thick_mike (3 Sep 2013)

Amazing...now I want a really big concrete block to play with!

I have bookmarked this for my lessons on balanced and unbalanced forces!


----------

